# Billing CPT 82565 and 82570 Together!



## alyssak88 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi! The practice I work for billed 82565 (Creatinine Blood) and 82570 (Creatinine Other Source) for same pt, same dos, by same provider. The 82565 has been paid by Medicare, but they are denying 82570 for being a duplicate charge to 82565! There is nothing in the CPT book about not using the codes together, and I have not found anything online that helps. Does anyone know what I need to do when billing these two codes together? Thank you for your time!


----------



## OliveJ (Aug 22, 2013)

What was the "other" source?  Why would it be medically necessary to test creatinine by more than one method?


----------

